# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Bretagne, Normandie,...

## NoStress

Hallo,
wollte nur mal fragen wer in den nchsten Wochen in Nordfrankreich unterwegs ist? Angepeilt wre grob die Bretagne und Normandie. Vielleicht hat ja irgendjemand das selbe vor... 
Schne Gre 
Hannes

----------


## HenryRohl

Hallo Hannes,

genau das gleiche habe ich auch vor. Sobald wind ist wrde ich gerne los. Gerne Bretagne, Normandy ist aber auch cool.

Evtl kann man ja sich dann mal dort treffen, zusammen macht dann doch mehr spass.
Gib doch einfach mal Bescheid.

bist du bei Facebook? 

Gruss
Henry Rohlmann aus Mnster

----------


## Mortiz

Hallo Hannes, Hallo Henry,

in einer Woche fahr ich auch in die Richtung  :Smile: 
Gemeinsam aufs wasser wr ja super.
ich bin Foren -Neuling- mal gucken wie das zusammenfunken funktioniert...

LG
Mortiz

Viele Gre

----------

